# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  Treatment for Algae Outbreak

## cbong

I recently had an outbreak of BBA and Blue Algae. Used chemical treatment and ALL cleared within a month. PM me if you are keen to find out more. I am not selling, just sharing my new found solution. Just wasnt certain if I could openly share it here  :Wink:

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

why cannot share it openly?

----------


## bennyc

i am interested to know. i share eric view, it should be able to share. unless you are making a profit out of it, and since you are not selling. I do not see why not benefit the hobbist circle.

----------


## cbong

Bought this from NA about 1.5 month back, worked excellently for me  :Smile: [/QUOTE] The long java fern was infested with BBA, after treatment, all gone! The edges where the infestations were are now blackened with dead leaves. As for the blue algae, it was also stubborn for months as it was emitting from the soil, clearly seen at the edge of substrates and glass tank. After treatment, all disappeared and my moss came back alive!!

I carried out 20% water change weekly for four times and each time added the solution according to prescription. No harm on my shrimps and fishes too  :Smile: 

I dont sell this but the Easy-Life AlgExit is highly recommended!

----------


## magpie

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## limz_777

seem like good review on it too , are there co2 introduced in your tank ? maybe more tank specification ?

----------


## cbong

5x2x2 with chiller at 26C. CO2 about 4bps well diffused through two inlets. 4 x T5 for 6hrs daily. Only moss & java, so light is sufficient





> seem like good review on it too , are there co2 introduced in your tank ? maybe more tank specification ?

----------


## cbong

some reviews:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/blog...les-algae.html 

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com...-algexit-250ml

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Nice one.
Anyone knows what is the basis of this product? as in, how it works?

----------


## Ingen

Just got one to try since the other brand is not very effective in my 2ft haha.

----------


## limz_777

> Nice one.
> Anyone knows what is the basis of this product? as in, how it works?


it might have glutaraldehyde , is it stated on the bottle ?

----------


## cbong

> it might have glutaraldehyde , is it stated on the bottle ?

----------


## bennyc

> Just got one to try since the other brand is not very effective in my 2ft haha.


Are you using Seachem's Excel? I am currently using it. Curious to find out the difference in effects. Do update ok, Ingen. Thanks a mil.

----------


## bennyc

Hi Cbong, is it all it states on its packaging? I am doing some comparsion with Seachem's excel. (P.S. i know excel is not primarily use for algae, but a lot of us are using it to combat algae)

Price wise: they are very close.
Amount to dose: 
Excel recommended dose is; for WC *5ml to 40ltr*, and daily/alternate days *5ml to 200ltr*. 
Algexit: for WC 10ml to 100ltr (*5ml to 50ltr*) , bi-monthly *5ml to 100ltr.

*So the conlusion is for Water change the dose is almost the same. On a quick look, Excel may seems to required less, with its 5ml to 200ml ratio, however it is a daily/ alternate days dose compare to bi-monthly.
So assuming you have a 100 ltr (roughly 2ft x 1 X 2, 90% filled) tank in a month(30days), the supplement dose of algexit is *10ml* while excel (alternate day dose regime) is *37.5ml.

*of course, have to give some credit to Excel, for its CO2 and ability to process FE to a more plant friendly state.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

from what i read online (means take with a pinch of salt),
Glutaraldehyde is present in excel.
Glutaraldehyde is included in the class of biocides

listed on the bottle, it mentions use of biocides as well, with salicylates as an active ingredient.

My guess is the salicylates is added to increase the efficiacy of the Glutaraldehyde. its salicylate tolerance of algal cells is discussed
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14719825

----------


## AQMS

Interesting. Camping here for more updates.

----------


## chtan23

Since Seachem Excel is out of stock. I bought this last friday to try out. BBA slowly disappear from my tank.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Just to add on to this thread... i did some reading up on this product online and stumbled upon a research paper done on it. 

The research tested the algae cell inhibition efficiency and fish toxicity at different dosage levels:

http://www.rybarstvi.eu/pub%20rybari...Postulkova.pdf

In summary, the researchers tested it at 0.1x, 1x, 2x, 10x and 100x dosage and all except the 100x dosage was safe for the fishes during their tests. So its good to know that actual lab testing has been done to help support its safe use in aquariums at the recommended dosage levels.  :Smile:

----------


## alph

anyone knows if this will cause vallisneria to melt just like excel does? thanks!

----------


## felix_fx2

It's safe on fish, not on nerites... Good bye my happy zebra and horned nerites

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## Ingen

> It's safe on fish, not on nerites... Good bye my happy zebra and horned nerites
> 
> Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11


Seriously? How much did you dose?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Seriously? How much did you dose?


It's 5ml dose for overnight, test water  :Grin: .. next day water change. It's 5ml x 4 for 4 2 footers.
But Nerites are also killed with No-Planaria...their easily killed with chemical.. nothing new...

----------


## sateman

Few of my RCS died the following day after dosing.
In fact I dosed 3ml for my 40cm cube (about 50L)..you guys might want to reduce your dosage for a start.
1st week into trying..no visible effect yet

----------


## bennyc

It is getting confusing. So we are talking about excel or algaexit?

----------


## chtan23

I dose 40ml for my 400l tank per week as per instruction on Algexit. Just dosed another 40ml on water changed last Sunday. My 2 horned nerite snails are still doing fine. Not sure about shrimps as mine are cheapo malayan shrimps, still see them around, even got casualty also eaten up by others. Good thing is there are no more BBA, my nana and moss are free of BBA now.

----------


## felix_fx2

> I dose 40ml for my 400l tank per week as per instruction on Algexit. Just dosed another 40ml on water changed last Sunday. My 2 horned nerite snails are still doing fine. Not sure about shrimps as mine are cheapo malayan shrimps, still see them around, even got casualty also eaten up by others. Good thing is there are no more BBA, my nana and moss are free of BBA now.


My 1 nerite + 2 zebra got affected, left a lone zebra snail.
tomorrow doing another partial water change and add again... i aim to lessen hairalgae and bba in those tanks.

thanks for sharing chtan23

----------


## chtan23

> My 1 nerite + 2 zebra got affected, left a lone zebra snail.
> tomorrow doing another partial water change and add again... i aim to lessen hairalgae and bba in those tanks.
> 
> thanks for sharing chtan23


Also must thanks cbong for sharing this product with us. and also thanks to Excel for being out of stock!  :Grin: 

For excel, I can only do spot treatment but another spot will have BBA pop up. Otherwise, have to dose daily which is very expensive to maintain my 400L tank!

----------


## Sleepy_lancs

Chtan23, that would mean your CO2 circulation may be the cause of the problem.

----------


## limz_777

only NA stocking this product ?

----------


## Naraki

> only NA stocking this product ?


Polyart and c328 also have. But no more stocks.

----------


## milk_vanilla

Saw seaview has it, both 250 & 500 ml bottle. Last week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingen

Two weeks in, I seem to have an explosion of hair algae on a piece of moss rock! Does it remove existing algae or just aglae pores in the water? Could it be a case of it gets worst before it gets better lol?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Two weeks in, I seem to have an explosion of hair algae on a piece of moss rock! Does it remove existing algae or just aglae pores in the water? Could it be a case of it gets worst before it gets better lol?


I still got mixed results bro. 

Bba still there, no time to dig for hair algae thou. 

The good is one of the tanks does have less algae on the microsword. 

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## cbong



----------


## SmirkDeGecko

Thanks for sharing! 

do you have pics of the outbreak?

Cheers!

----------


## cbong

> Thanks for sharing! 
> 
> do you have pics of the outbreak?
> 
> Cheers!


hmmmm, I did not take any. Essentially, the long java ferns had a good 20% BBA attached to the leaves and BGA were found on the moss and substrates. All gone now. Maintaining a once every two weeks regime treatment  :Cool:

----------


## ichise

Went Clementi to get my second bottle , seems different from the one I used to have ,.
The bottle is black in colour now . 
Any idea anyone ?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I've seen that black bottle version on the easy-life official website... maybe you got the newest and latest batch. What's the expiry date on your bottle?

----------


## ichise

> I've seen that black bottle version on the easy-life official website... maybe you got the newest and latest batch. What's the expiry date on your bottle?


Hi thanks for reply ,
The expiry date on my bottle is 2016 , went to the website to take a look but my pic on the bottle seems abit different . 
Will try post a picture if I'm free later

----------


## ichise

ok just got home and double checked , it's the same packaging as the one in the official website .
will use this new bottle for abit and see if there's any difference compared to the old one .

----------


## mivec1997

Just sharing my experience so far...I bought the white bottle which is 500ml, I saw e black bottle which is 250ml but didn't went for it as I will be dosing in my 4ft and the white bottle is more economical.
Been dosing for 3 weeks; 40ml for week 1 & 2 and 45ml for week 3 as I see no effect at all. BBA is still all over e fern and foreground plants. Will be dosing another round of 45ml or I might increase it to 50ml come this Sunday after water change. Hope it works.

----------


## ichise

> Just sharing my experience so far...I bought the white bottle which is 500ml, I saw e black bottle which is 250ml but didn't went for it as I will be dosing in my 4ft and the white bottle is more economical.
> Been dosing for 3 weeks; 40ml for week 1 & 2 and 45ml for week 3 as I see no effect at all. BBA is still all over e fern and foreground plants. Will be dosing another round of 45ml or I might increase it to 50ml come this Sunday after water change. Hope it works.


Hi Mivec ,
My case was better untill the 4th dose in the past , but however I still do some manual removal and daily excel .
somehow or rather it helps , although no BBA now I still dose as maintainence/prevention . 
Hope that helps

----------


## limz_777

> Saw seaview has it, both 250 & 500 ml bottle. Last week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



seaview has it ? which part it located at ? i been there but didnt see any easylife product

----------


## bennyc

if i never remember wrongly, it is at the shelf directly opposite the CO2 accessories. If you plan to buying, i suggest you call them first. the last i went on 30th march, the 500ml is sold out.

----------


## bennyc

i have been dosing 6ml for my roughly 60ltr tank. every week water change for about 20%-30% of water. afterwhich, i topup 6ml back. 3 weeks in, the result are not very significiant, it seems like the bba growth rate has slow down, but i am not sure if it is just me imagining things. One thing is for sure the BBA is still there to stay.

----------


## limz_777

> i have been dosing 6ml for my roughly 60ltr tank. every week water change for about 20%-30% of water. afterwhich, i topup 6ml back. 3 weeks in, the result are not very significiant, it seems like the bba growth rate has slow down, but i am not sure if it is just me imagining things. One thing is for sure the BBA is still there to stay.


BBa sure are a pita algae  :Laughing:  , by the way your set-up is co2 introduced ?

another thing cbong mention is this "I carried out 20% water change weekly for four times"

not sure it meant 4 x 20% water changes in a week or other wise

----------


## bennyc

Hi lim, mine is pressurized co2 setup. 

If I read it and with some guess work. I think he mend to say 20% water change weekly with 4 weeks in the regime already

----------


## limz_777

> Hi lim, mine is pressurized co2 setup. 
> 
> If I read it and with some guess work. I think he mend to say 20% water change weekly with 4 weeks in the regime already


ok i see , i intend to try it out on my non-co2 set-up , see if works

----------


## milk_vanilla

I had co2 piping problem in about few months back, beyond my knowledge. And end up with bba on brasiliensis, majority. 

I fixed the co2, while use this product for trial and error. I cut mostly the affected plants, now it's growth back to normal. 

I'm very sure this product just help you to do restoration. But your mitigation action will take utmost priority. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bennyc

Ya, milk vanilla. Based on my experience, it with only help slow down algae but I do not have the luck that the product destroys all algae.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I've just done a test on AlgeFix and completed a 4 week treatment course, here is my experience...

I bought the white bottle version:



Although i don't have any major algae issues in my tanks at the moment, i do allow a layer of green fuzzy algae to grow on bare hardscape, which i actually consider as part of the aquascape. So i figured it would be interesting to see the treatment's effect on this type of algae (in case i need to manage it in the future).

I dosed according to the bottle instructions at 1 ml per 10 liters of tank volume per week. My tank volume is around 64 liters so i dosed slightly less at just 6 ml each time. The active ingredient listed on the bottle is salicylate.

There was no change in my routine maintenance, water changes, lights, Co2, fertilizer dosing or feeding regimen... everything was still kept the same. No noticeable issues encountered with the fishes and shrimps during the treatment, so it seems to be safe with most fauna.

Here is the effect shown on Week 1 (left photo) vs Week 4 (right photo):



From the side-by-side comparisons, the treatment worked quite well to gradually reduce this type of algae. At least now i know how to manage it if required.

After completing the 4 week recommended treatment course, i missed seeing the nice green fuzzy algae covering the rocks... so i've since stopped treatment dosing to allow the algae to grow back.  :Grin:

----------


## Ingen

The difference is quite significant.

----------


## sateman

I'm into my 5th week now and all hair algae has completely disappeared. The glasses don't require frequent cleaning. And best thing is the bba are slowly but surely clearing up. Highly recommended 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

careful not to over dose it ,seem like it does affect the dissolved oxygen , if so try to aerate the water during lights off ,http://www.rybarstvi.eu/pub%20rybari...Postulkova.pdf

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, these type of chemical additives can have a reducing effect on oxygen levels... what i 've found to work well is to only dose them during the lights-on period, usually when the plants are actively pearling which indicate high oxygen saturation in the water. That routine helps to minimize oxygen-related issues.

----------


## Mookie

I believe there are 2 versions of this product for 2 specific groupsof algae. So just double check before buying.

Was dishearten and was accepting the fact that algae is part of aquascaping when I read someone mention that he had tried ALL algae products on the shelf and none of them really work, this product you recommended seems to have a lot of possible feedbacks. Thanks for sharing this product TS, a savior for those troubled by algae!

----------


## cbong

While I started and shared this thread, I opine that the treatment should not be the solution for algae problem. It merely help to treat; and we shd still strive to manage the water quality as the root.


Tapatalk using iPhone

----------


## blue33

Algae is just part of the Eco-system. When you see them in your tank, it shows the sign of imbalance inside your tank, sort of like a indicator. As cbong has mentioned, Anti-Algae product is not the only solution to the cure for algae problem. You need to find the right balance in your tank, e.g. ferts/CO2/circulation/water quality/plant trimming etc... usually is the main cause. Hope this helps!




> I believe there are 2 versions of this product for 2 specific groupsof algae. So just double check before buying.
> 
> Was dishearten and was accepting the fact that algae is part of aquascaping when I read someone mention that he had tried ALL algae products on the shelf and none of them really work, this product you recommended seems to have a lot of possible feedbacks. Thanks for sharing this product TS, a savior for those troubled by algae!

----------


## surreal1228

Where can find local ly? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## bennyc

> Where can find local ly? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


I assume you mean singapore. It is already mention in the thread. I shall help you extract , NA , seaview, clementi blk 328 both shops. Call before you go to check if they have stock.

----------


## surreal1228

> I assume you mean singapore. It is already mention in the thread. I shall help you extract , NA , seaview, clementi blk 328 both shops. Call before you go to check if they have stock.


Sorry missed that. Thank u Bro blenny. Will call to check.  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

the other product easy carbo apparently kills bba if direct soak

----------


## blue33

EasyLife Carbo is just like Excel but stronger and also more expensive.  :Grin:

----------


## blu3her0

Just bought a bottle if algexit to combat a recent bba. 

Not exactly serious yet, but upon seeing all the positive feedback, ought to give it a try and stop them in it's roots!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FabianLee

Did not work much for my bba problem, i still find spot dosing the bba with excel and letting the clean up crew clear it after it turned colour is still the best way for me or maybe my bba is too persistent.

But i did find lesser green spot algae on my wall, i am half half about this product.

----------


## fateddee

Hello, can I ask if I must remove the carbon filter when using this product?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hello, can I ask if I must remove the carbon filter when using this product?


Removing the carbon filter would be better whenever dosing any chemical-based treatments, as the carbon will tend to absorb a portion of the chemicals and render them less effective.

----------


## fateddee

Thanks UA! Yeah figured that removing carbon would be better  :Smile:  just needed a second opinion

----------


## sixhunter

hi guys i am pretty tempted with the algexit, wonder if any brothers here have tested safely in shrimp tanks ? i have hair/thread algae issue, not alot but noticed it is starting to grow abit more and more here and there

----------


## fateddee

> hi guys i am pretty tempted with the algexit, wonder if any brothers here have tested safely in shrimp tanks ? i have hair/thread algae issue, not alot but noticed it is starting to grow abit more and more here and there


Hey bro check out UA's blog. He did a review and said it was say for shrimp. But I guess the caveat is that you dose correctly

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, i got the large 500ml bottle so ended up just dosing it in all my tanks (still got alot remaining, probably should have gotten the smaller 250ml bottle instead). 

Anyways, i've since also completed a full treatment in my shrimp grow-out tank which house both RCS and CRS shrimps... all okay so far and still breeding as per normal.

I guess if you follow the dosage recommended on the bottle instructions, it should still be at a safe level for both fishes and shrimps.

Though if you are keeping expensive shrimps and don't want to take too much risk, then maybe can just add half or quarter dose and observe the shrimps, then gradually increase from there.

----------


## kermit13sg

I am using Excel to spot dose now on a 2 day dose, one day rest regime. I want to try the Algexit, do I stop the excel?

----------


## greenie

> hi guys i am pretty tempted with the algexit, wonder if any brothers here have tested safely in shrimp tanks ? i have hair/thread algae issue, not alot but noticed it is starting to grow abit more and more here and there


Also tried in my tank with CRS. I double dose after some experiment. Still ok, but I cannot say for your tank. Also I add Excel together with the double dose and still my CRS looks ok.

Just beware Excel and maybe ALGAEXIT depletes O2 in the water column. Once, after adding above recommended dosage of EXCEL, my shrimps suddenly starts to swim around the tank actively and Corys starts frequent coming up for a gulp of air. It is sure sign of over dosing. 

I recommend in such instance do immediate large WC and pump in air via airstone until all livestocks start to stabilise. Be aware also such large WC will change the water parameter like temp and pH, for example. This might further stress out your livestock, especially the already weakened ones.

----------


## sixhunter

> Hey bro check out UA's blog. He did a review and said it was say for shrimp. But I guess the caveat is that you dose correctly


roger will check it out thanks bro!!  :Smile:

----------


## sixhunter

> Also tried in my tank with CRS. I double dose after some experiment. Still ok, but I cannot say for your tank. Also I add Excel together with the double dose and still my CRS looks ok.
> 
> Just beware Excel and maybe ALGAEXIT depletes O2 in the water column. Once, after adding above recommended dosage of EXCEL, my shrimps suddenly starts to swim around the tank actively and Corys starts frequent coming up for a gulp of air. It is sure sign of over dosing. 
> 
> I recommend in such instance do immediate large WC and pump in air via airstone until all livestocks start to stabilise. Be aware also such large WC will change the water parameter like temp and pH, for example. This might further stress out your livestock, especially the already weakened ones.


roger that too bro. oxygen should not be a problem. my tank is quite highly oxygenated my air bubbles are very fine and they float around the tank alot haha. but one question is when do you stop dosing and perform the water changes ? is it after a few days of dosing as per instructed ?

----------


## greenie

I'll do ALGAEXIT dosing after 20% WC mid week and 50% WC at weekend. Dosage for each is total tank water volume. EXCEL dosing everyday. 

Bubbling or pearling of plants may only indicate photosynthesis is at work even though it could also indicate O2 saturation in the water column *BUT* there times when plant C02 intake is max out and excess C02 saturate the water column.

----------


## sixhunter

just bought a bottle of algexit just now. have dosed according to the instruction on both my shrimp tank and a nano planted tank respectively. will monitor and update on the status after a week  :Smile:

----------


## stewart86

ARRGGHHH... My tank is having a green out... Everything I see is green, green green. Algae manifestation!

photo 2.JPGphoto 3.JPGphoto 4.JPG

Sorry I don't know why my photos' orientation are so weird. Well, anyway, just bought a bottle of Algexit. Hope this will help. I will maintain my photoperiod and fert dosing as normal for the time being to test out the effectiveness of this product. Good luck to me!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> ARRGGHHH... My tank is having a green out... Everything I see is green, green green. Algae manifestation!
> 
> photo 2.JPGphoto 3.JPGphoto 4.JPG
> 
> Sorry I don't know why my photos' orientation are so weird. Well, anyway, just bought a bottle of Algexit. Hope this will help. I will maintain my photoperiod and fert dosing as normal for the time being to test out the effectiveness of this product. Good luck to me!


With such levels of algae outbreaks, it already indicates imbalance in parameters, so you should still check and adjust your light intensity/photoperiod, fert dosing and Co2 injection. Do additional water changes, do more tank cleaning and feed less to reduce the excess nutrients in the water too.

Algexit can help inhibit the growth of the algae, but its only a part of the treatment process and can't be expected to cure everything on its own, its not a "magic bullet"... if the tank's core underlying issues or imbalances are not solved, the algae will still be present or even continue growing further.

----------


## stewart86

Yes I totally agree with you. While you were typing, I just spend 2 hours cleaning my tanks removing many of the algae myself, and clean up the sponge. I just did water change yesterday too. 

From you advise, I will also reduce my fert dosing. I guess my plants density is still too low for EI dosing. 

Currently I am on 8 hours photoperiod. I guess I will reduce to 6 hour for now.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Just a follow-up from my previous test: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...483#post769483

Since i had a fair bit of extra AlgExit solution leftover, i decided to do a side-by-side comparison test of the effects of this algae treatment to see the difference between tank water samples that have it added versus those that don't have any treatment.

I set up the comparison by using 2 clear plastic containers, one has old tank water with AlgExit added, while the other one also has the same old tank water but no AlgExit added. Both containers are overdosed with Tropica Specialized fertilizers (contains macro + micro nutrients) and are placed outdoors at a balcony area which receives full direct sunlight.

Left Container: With AlgExit / Right Container: Without AlgExit



After a week, these are the results...



The container with AlgExit added has very little traces of algae... on the otherhand, the container without AlgExit has a visible coating of green algae.

I guess this simple comparison demonstrates the effectiveness of AlgExit at helping to inhibit green algae growth.  :Very Happy:

----------


## blu3her0

Thanks for spending the time and effort to conduct this experiment.  

Looks like we have a validated product now.

----------


## Ingen

I shall continue using lol

----------


## atolylica

Thanks for the useful information. 
Like to clarify, it says on the bottle that it is useful for all green algae including beard algae. 

So I infer it doesn't eradicate black beard algae? 
Anyway what's the difference between beard algae that are green and black in color?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thanks for the useful information. 
> Like to clarify, it says on the bottle that it is useful for all green algae including beard algae. 
> 
> So I infer it doesn't eradicate black beard algae? 
> Anyway what's the difference between beard algae that are green and black in color?


Yeah, thats the odd thing about the product description, it lists "against green algae" but also includes "beard algae" in the description... i guess black beard algae (which is supposedly another form of red algae) could be considered part of the "beard algae" family too and from experiences by other users (like the original thread starter), this treatment seems to also help combat against it.

The overall treatment effectiveness still depends on a combination of other actions to keep the algae under control though, it mainly inhibits and slows down the growth of the algae (but may not 100% eliminate the algae on its own), therefore still need to work towards keeping the tank conditions in balance, along with a team of algae eating fishes and shrimps to help clear the residual algae off plants and hardscape.

----------


## sixhunter

yes you are right, i did a little test too with two same plants with same algae. it does not seem to totally eliminate it. after a long while one of them starts to show the same old algae growth again but d new algae growth seems to be more filmsy and weak as compared to the first time it grew

----------


## Goalkeeper

Bro UA, thanks for sharing. My 3 footer keeps getting green water. Problem goes away for a few weeks after dosing those "green away" solution but then comes back again. This is even after covering the sides of the tank during day time. Light on only 6 hours. Looks like this can be used as a preventive dose?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Bro UA, thanks for sharing. My 3 footer keeps getting green water. Problem goes away for a few weeks after dosing those "green away" solution but then comes back again. This is even after covering the sides of the tank during day time. Light on only 6 hours. Looks like this can be used as a preventive dose?


Its worth a try and might help with the green water issue... though if the green water keeps re-appearing (even after using various algae treatments, UV sterilisers etc), maybe check the light intensity and your tank's nutrient levels.

Green water is usually due to too much light (both in intensity and duration) and alot of excess nutrients.

Since you already blocked out most of the external light sources and reduced the tank's light duration... maybe your current aquarium lights could be too high intensity for your particular tank environment, hence even with shorter light duration it still gets green water. Probably have to reduce the intensity (ie. raise the lights higher) and see if it helps.

Doing some tests to check if your ammonia or nitrate levels are elevated would help too, then you could look at ways to reduce them (ie. using more fast growing plants or more frequent and larger water changes).

----------


## tureblue82

Help~ i went to y618,clementi and nature aquarium can't find this easy life Algexit.
All the shops are selling Blue exit by easy life only. :Crying:

----------


## milk_vanilla

I think i saw it on seaview last following Saturday, good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

I saw the same blue exit at seaview few weeks ago too and no sight of algexit. Looks lo pike they treat different types of algae. 

Description for Easy-Life Blue Exit:



Easy-Life Blue Exit works against blue-green or slime algae (Cyanobacteria), in fresh water aquariums. Easy-Life Blue Exit is harmless to fish, shrimps and plants.
Application of Easy-Life Blue Exit:
Remove the adsorbent materials (such as active carbon). Shake before use. Dosage: 10 ml per 80 litres of aquarium water daily over the course of 5 consecutive days. The Cyanobacteria disappears within 10 days after the last dose. As from the first dose, until 14 days later, do not replanish or the change water, nor make use of adsorbents. As preventative: 10 ml per 80 litres of water weekly. Does not contain erythromycin. Only for use in freshwater aquariums.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I saw the same blue exit at seaview few weeks ago too and no sight of algexit. Looks lo pike they treat different types of algae. 
> 
> Description for Easy-Life Blue Exit:
> 
> Easy-Life Blue Exit works against blue-green or slime algae (Cyanobacteria), in fresh water aquariums. Easy-Life Blue Exit is harmless to fish, shrimps and plants.
> Application of Easy-Life Blue Exit:
> Remove the adsorbent materials (such as active carbon). Shake before use. Dosage: 10 ml per 80 litres of aquarium water daily over the course of 5 consecutive days. The Cyanobacteria disappears within 10 days after the last dose. As from the first dose, until 14 days later, do not replanish or the change water, nor make use of adsorbents. As preventative: 10 ml per 80 litres of water weekly. Does not contain erythromycin. Only for use in freshwater aquariums.


Yeah, the Blue Exit version is designed to treat cyanobacteria... though when i refer to the toxicology study on AlgExit and Blue Exit, they were both tested on green algae and blue-green algae (BGA) and seem to work against them, just that AlgExit was more effective against green algae, while Blue Exit was more effective against BGA.

Here is the study that i'm referring to:

http://www.rybarstvi.eu/pub%20rybari...Postulkova.pdf

I've not used Blue Exit before though, so can't comment on its actual effectiveness versus green algae. Though if i get a chance, i might just get a small bottle and test it out.  :Smile:

----------


## tureblue82

Wait for UA to test~! :Grin: 

wonder are they phasing out Algexit or just a shortage of stocks on it.




> Yeah, the Blue Exit version is designed to treat cyanobacteria... though when i refer to the toxicology study on AlgExit and Blue Exit, they were both tested on green algae and blue-green algae (BGA) and seem to work against them, just that AlgExit was more effective against green algae, while Blue Exit was more effective against BGA.
> 
> Here is the study that i'm referring to:
> 
> http://www.rybarstvi.eu/pub%20rybari...Postulkova.pdf
> 
> I've not used Blue Exit before though, so can't comment on its actual effectiveness versus green algae. Though if i get a chance, i might just get a small bottle and test it out.

----------


## Ingen

Anyone tested algaefix before? Read online that its very effective with hair algae, but not shrimps and snails safe. If you tried before, how long after did you introduce shrimp and snails?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> wonder are they phasing out Algexit or just a shortage of stocks on it.


I guess AlgExit is just alot more popular, most likely because the various green algae issues are much more common, compared to blue-green algae.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Was at seaview this Wednesday and they only have blue exit. For those thinking of going to get algaexit these few days may want to consider other locations.

----------


## TallTree01

Hi,
i ordered algexit online and it arrived a few days ago. However, rather than saying ' removes green algae like the pictures in this thread, it says ' against algae stains '. Will this product have a similar effect to the one in thsi thread? 
Feeling quite ripped off.  :Knockout:

----------


## tureblue82

Where did you buy it from? mind sharing the link?

but from your description, looks like Blue exit.





> Hi,
> i ordered algexit online and it arrived a few days ago. However, rather than saying ' removes green algae like the pictures in this thread, it says ' against algae stains '. Will this product have a similar effect to the one in thsi thread? 
> Feeling quite ripped off.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi,
> i ordered algexit online and it arrived a few days ago. However, rather than saying ' removes green algae like the pictures in this thread, it says ' against algae stains '. Will this product have a similar effect to the one in thsi thread? 
> Feeling quite ripped off.


Which website did you order it from? Maybe post up a photo of the version you got (and the product expiry date), it might just be an alternative packaging.

----------


## TallTree01

Hi,
this is where I got it, as you can see, looks normal.
https://www.livefish.com.au/easy-lif...ent-250ml.html
but this is what they sent me:
http://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/...ps84b61a6f.jpg

will it achieve the desired effect? I've called them and they said they won't give refund as it has been too long.  :Sad:

----------


## TallTree01

Te expiry date says 2016. The exact date is etched out. Shifty....  :Razz:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi,
> this is where I got it, as you can see, looks normal.
> https://www.livefish.com.au/easy-lif...ent-250ml.html
> but this is what they sent me:
> http://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/...ps84b61a6f.jpg
> 
> will it achieve the desired effect? I've called them and they said they won't give refund as it has been too long.


Hmmm... i did a google search online and found another person who also got a bottle with that same label design too:

http://diyfishkeepers.com/forum/show...t)-review-test

Still not sure if its the same product though. 

I guess if you want to confirm that its an official product, maybe can email the photo of it to the Easy Life company (http://www.easylife.nl/en/contact), see if they can verify its authenticity.

----------


## TallTree01

Thanks for the link urban aquaria.
I've emailed easy life. I'll let you all know if and when they get back to me  :Smile:

----------


## tureblue82

amazon is also selling algexit and the display picture is the one you have.

----------


## TallTree01

I've dosed according to the bottle, let's see if there's any improvement. I've taken pics of the algae now, then I'll take more at the 4 week point so we can see the difference.

----------


## reeshee

Hi guys, Just want to add that I had a major green water outbreak some weeks ago in my new setup and I tried a UV steriliser. (I couldn't see much of the stuff in the tank. All green) Water changes were not working as well. I suspect it was due to me leaving lights on for 10-12 hours a day  :Razz: 

The steriliser costs me about $90SGD for a 18W version which is quite expensive if you ask me. I hooked it up to my canister filter and within 48 hours the water became crystal clear! I let it run for another 2 days and turned it off. The green water never came back and my water has been super clear since. Now I only turn it on 4 hours on alternate days just to destroy any nasties in the water. 

Do note that this does *not* kill any algae or crap in your tank walls, substrate, rocks etc. It only destroys the crap in your water as it passes through the UV light. Turn off the UV Steriliser when dosing anything into the aquarium such as fertilisers, medication and such as you do not want to risk reducing their effectiveness. 

It's a super quick fix for those who do not want to add chemicals to your aquarium with sensitive fauna or flora. 

I did take some photos of before and after. Will post them soon.  :Very Happy:

----------


## TallTree01

EasyLife got back to me today and I am happy to inform you that it is just an alternate labeling. Hopefully it will get rid of my algae.  :Smile:

----------


## tureblue82

i gave in and bought a bottle of easy life Blue exit.

Will test it in a few day's time once i do a water change and post the results.

----------


## tureblue82

Started dosing today with the recommended amount.
Will continue for 4 more days and observe if theres any changes to my aquarium.

----------


## Phillipians

C328 both shops are out of algexit. I have been popping by the past 2 weeks to no avail... Die die cannot find new stock.

----------


## Gavan

okay guys. I have an embarrassingly serious algae problem. first, a picture or two

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416119065.460749.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416119103.478957.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416119155.082901.jpg

or three. as you can see, there's some serious BBA(?) going on on my moss, fissidens, as well as GSA and GHA on tank walls. the super-long strands of BBA are because I've been trying to remove as much as I can manually. I have tried excel spot treatment but I don't dare to dose too much because this is a 20L nano tank, and I've got shrimp too. can all the shifu and shixiong help me out here?

Specs:

volume: 20L (33x22x2 :Cool: 
CO2: 2bps
lighting hours: 8 hours (trying to carpet MC)
filter: eden501 with Dymax rings and biohome+
ferts: twice a week <0.5ml Flourish comprehensive

fauna:
RCS
1 Starlight pleco 
1 Oto
1 SAE
Boraras
Danio margaritas

help much appreciated thanks!!!

----------


## Gavan

just read Philippians' thread. *reluctantly goes off to do 50% water change*....

----------


## reeshee

GSA is annoying and never clears completely. You got to get your hands wet during water change and wipe it off with filter wool. It will prob return in a week. 

In my case, reducing lighting hours to 6 hours and introducing Malaya shrimps (50pcs) helped.

----------


## Gavan

> GSA is annoying and never clears completely. You got to get your hands wet during water change and wipe it off with filter wool. It will prob return in a week. 
> 
> In my case, reducing lighting hours to 6 hours and introducing Malaya shrimps (50pcs) helped.


thanks reeshee,

yeah I'm not too particularly worried about GSA. although thanks for the filter wool tip! was using a toothbrush before this lol. 

I have several algae "clean up crew" in my tank but none of them are particularly hardworking..

----------


## blu3her0

Pertaining to thread algae, my group of Yamatos helped to get rid of pretty much the majority of them, after I had manually removed most of them using a toothbrush (friend gave me some thread algae infested plants).

----------


## tureblue82

recently dosed Blue exit into aquarium to clear hair algae.......seems to reduce them abit but not completely.
Have been changing water twice a week. It does help.

----------


## reeshee

Gavan, I would like you to try reducing the flourish comprehensive (FC) to once a week and monitor. My buddy had hair algae issues when he started FC ferts. After reducing, positive results was noticed.

Maybe your plants are not using up the FC and algae is partying with the balance  :Razz:

----------


## Gavan

> Maybe your plants are not using up the FC and algae is partying with the balance


hahahahaha partying with the balance. Well okay I'll take that suggestion, as well as cutting my light/co2 duration to about 3-5 hours just to prevent the other stuff from dying back. Thanks for the suggestion!

----------


## TallTree01

The algexit has worked! 4 weeks on and it's almost all gone!
my camera has broke so unfortunately no pictures. :/
should I continue the treatment as per the bottle until it's all gone or could it be harmful to continue?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> The algexit has worked! 4 weeks on and it's almost all gone!
> my camera has broke so unfortunately no pictures. :/
> should I continue the treatment as per the bottle until it's all gone or could it be harmful to continue?


From my experience, once you've completed the 4 week treatment period and can see most of the algae gone, then there is no need to extend the treatment. 

I've found that even after the end of the 4 week treatment, the effect of AlgExit will still be present in the water column and the algae would still continue reducing.

I guess from thereon you can just follow the preventative "lighter" dosage as recommended on the bottle (ie. 5ml per 100 liters every 2 weeks) for maintenance purposes... or as part of quarantine procedures for any new plants you may add into the tank.

----------


## nitehawk80

Do you remove Purigen when using Algexit?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Do you remove Purigen when using Algexit?


In my case, when i was doing the AlgExit treatment, i didn't remove the Purigen pack from my canister filter... the treatment still worked so i guess the Purigen is more specific in what it absorbs, so it probably didn't have much effect on the AlgExit chemicals.

Though for most treatments and medications, if you want maximum effectiveness, it'll probably be best to remove all chemical filtration to be sure.

----------


## nitehawk80

Thanks UA!

----------


## vinz

Here's a paper on experiments done with Algexit and Blue-exit. They tested concentrations at 1x, 2x, 10x and 100x of recommended dosage on fish, a type of green algae and blue green algae. Fish died in the 100x concentration of Algexit test. All the rest no deaths and no mention of unusual behaviour.

https://mnet.mendelu.cz/mendelnet201...ulkova_817.pdf

----------


## peanut88

Besides Easy-Life products, are there other proven algae removal products ?

----------


## vinz

I was looking up these stuff a short while ago. Came across API AlgaeFix... Quite a few reviews says it kills fishes. Here's one: http://www.oscarfishlover.com/forum/...-your-aquarium

~ Sent from Nexus 5 via Tapatalk ~

----------


## vinz

Tetra has AlgaeControl. I have not looked up any info on that.

----------


## Filet-O-Fish

Hi all.
Just found this post. Lots useful info and tips.
My tank volume is 300 litres.
I have got 2 ext filters. Each filter's water volume is 25 Litres. 

So do I dose AlgaExit for 300 litres only or for 300Lt +25 Lt + 25Lt = 350 Litres ?

I have a bad case of BBA in my tank and have been dosing 30ml for 300 Lt after 50% water change. Already into my 5th week but no result at all.
Thanks

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Dosing for 350 liters would be good... AlgExit seems to be quite mild so even a slight overdose is fine. I usually add an extra "dash" of solution to my tanks, which is probably a few more ml than recommended, and so far no issues.

If there doesn't seem to be much effect, then it looks like you may have to consider more aggressive algae treatments.

----------


## Dscheng

I just buy algae exit to try out. How much do I dose for 60L tank? Will it cure my wall algae a not?

----------


## vinz

Is Algexit available at C328 or Polyart?

Update: Never mind. Read back a few pages and found the answer... Yes.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I just buy algae exit to try out. How much do I dose for 60L tank? Will it cure my wall algae a not?


Based on the recommended treatment dosage at 1ml per 10 liters, you should dose 6ml on a weekly basis after water change.

It does also help inhibit (or at least slow down) the growth of soft green algae film on tank walls, but you should also manage the lights and nutrients, and have algae eaters like otocinclus and/or snails to help clear the algae film too.

----------


## Dscheng

> Based on the recommended treatment dosage at 1ml per 10 liters, you should dose 6ml on a weekly basis after water change.
> 
> It does also help inhibit (or at least slow down) the growth of soft green algae film on tank walls, but you should also manage the lights and nutrients, and have algae eaters like otocinclus and/or snails to help clear the algae film too.


Ok thanks. Recently I brought this ISTA scraper. Come with razor blade that will not scratch the fish tank. Very effective to remove the green spot algae ! Highly recommend !

----------


## vinz

Just started my 6ft tank on Easy Life AlgExit to tackle what i think is Green Dust Algae on the glass. I kinda feel this is "cheating", but I rather save 40 precious minutes on the weekend not cleaning my tank walls.

Was also concerned about any side effects on the Arowana. But I did not find any reviews that stated adverse effects on fishes or shrimp, so decided to take the plunge.

So far, after 2 days, no reactions observed in plants or fish.

Will update.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Bought algexit as my adoketa tank having thread algae and BBA outbreak. Used it for 4 weeks, thread algae still blooming and all my nerite snail died as the result. Now have to deploy a battalion of amano shrimps and SAEs to clear the algae and isolate the 2 adoketas for the time being as they both will kill everything in sight.

----------


## Dscheng

> Bought algexit as my adoketa tank having thread algae and BBA outbreak. Used it for 4 weeks, thread algae still blooming and all my nerite snail died as the result. Now have to deploy a battalion of amano shrimps and SAEs to clear the algae and isolate the 2 adoketas for the time being as they both will kill everything in sight.


 Oh mine.. so this product is not snail friendly?

----------


## peanut88

I just bought mine and it is working. 

Some feedback. 
. Follow the dosage instruction.
. Reduce lighting amount and duration.
. Reduce feeding amount 
. Reduce CO2 input.

Only then will AlgExit rid your tank of the excessive algae.
For my case, no snails were lost.

----------


## Filet-O-Fish

> Dosing for 350 liters would be good... AlgExit seems to be quite mild so even a slight overdose is fine. I usually add an extra "dash" of solution to my tanks, which is probably a few more ml than recommended, and so far no issues.
> 
> If there doesn't seem to be much effect, then it looks like you may have to consider more aggressive algae treatments.


Thanks for the reply. Appreciate it. I've been dosing AlgExit for the past 6 weeks (30ml after 50% PWC) but no changes at all. For the past few days BBA is all over the tank.  :Sad: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jacquetlc

My 3ft tank treated with Algexit once on Thursday. Temp from 26/7C raised up to 30C since Friday till now. Will complete the once a week cycle for a month (16ml for my 160L) and update here. So far, no casualties.  :Cool:

----------


## jacquetlc

image.jpg

My 3ft tank

----------


## Wilsonid

Hi Bros,
When I started my 2 *planted tanks* about a year ago I had all kinds of algae issue. I did lots of research and tried all methods like putting in algae eaters, controlling CO2, lighting,... sharing below for personally tested methods (and all without using any chemicals) -

1. Regular water change (when doing this, get hose to suck up the fish wastes from the top soil. It is these wastes that most algae thrive on)
2. Lighting timing (I started setting my lights on a 4 hour per day cycle. Now I am on a twice 4 hourly cycle - ie turn on 4 hours, off 4 hours, turn on again for another 4 hours) 
3. Limit the nutrients that the algae is getting. As long as the plants in your tank can get to the nutrients and light faster, they will out compete the algae and the algae will fight a losing battle. This including feeding your fish less (only once a day and remove any unfinished food after).
4. Algae eaters (ottos, SAE, shrimps, black mollies, etc) However we should all know that these do not work magic. They eat up only very little and you cant really expect them to win the war against any algae bloom. If you wish to know what eat what type of algae, just google it.

Imagine the satisfaction I got - for weeks my tank has all kinds of algae - green spots on glass, green patches on grass, hair algae, blue green algae (we know this is bacteria and ya I had them), string algae, staghorns, etc etc. Was pulling out my hair. Then one fine day when I returned home from work, there are big parts of the glass that had no more algae - like clear and no more algae. The next day all no more. Then after a few days, no more string or whatsoever algae. Just wonderful.

For the Blue Green Algae, these are usually introduced due to uncleaned materials in the tank/foreign object (like I took sand from the beach and put it into the aquarium). Immediately remove as soon as you see small patches. It took me quite a few days to keep removing them until no more.

When setting up new tanks, be patient. Give 3-4 weeks for the plants to thrive first and stabilise before introducing any fish and only very small quantities. This way the plants will consume the fish wastes (out compete) and not let the algae have any chance.

Just wish to share. Not saying I am a pro though but somehow things are working out for my tanks. 

Cheers.

----------


## fireblade

very tempted to try algexit ... actually took a bottle at C328 and put on the table, but later decided not to use it... 
after reading this thread, makes me feel like taking the bottle and pay...:P

after looking at the post above, (Wilsonid 's posting) I don't feel like getting it again... :P

btw, does orange molly works the same as black molly?

----------


## Gavan

algexit definitely works to a decent extent. noticed some BBA appearing in my low tech nano tank after missing a few water changes. dosed algexit accordingly (mind you, it's 2ml for 20L). two days later, the BBA is now turning red/purple, basically the colour that it shows when it's starting to break down. then my RCS can handle it later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

will algexit affect other plants? how about shrimps?
I tried dosing excel on BBA and it works. Tried Excel on MC , the place that has concentrate amount most of the MC turns yellow and dying, but during then I have a change of light and no CO2 dosing... wonder that contribute to the yellowing or not...

----------


## Gavan

that's a good question, which might have been discussed before but I can't rmb off the top of my head. though, excel is well-known to affect some plants, including crypts, mini pellia (I felt them both!) can google for more bad experiences. I think theplantedtank has quite a long thread on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Excel is very effective at killing algae when spot dosed in higher concentrations... but it will also damage plants in the process too, so its a last resort type of method.

On the otherhand, AlgExit is designed to gradually weaken and inhibit the algae, so it requires a period of time to work (not immediate effect), but it is safe for use with plants and livestock.

----------


## Wilsonid

Fireblade, I personally observed black mollies are whole lot more aggressive in consuming algae than red or orange mollies.

----------


## Maru

Does UV Sterilizer helps in controlling algae? I keep having this green dust algae (look green n dusty on my tank walls), especially if i decide to lift up my blind for the tank to get some sunlight (plus my tank lights).

Got a friend who was into marine tank last time and have this UV thingy that he say want to give me (than to leave it in the storeroom - decom tank).

----------


## fireblade

UV is only good for green water... for your type of algea, I think it won't help much..

----------


## Maru

Thanks fireblade! Guess i need to find more plants to plant! :P

----------


## stream

> Excel is very effective at killing algae when spot dosed in higher concentrations... but it will also damage plants in the process too, so its a last resort type of method.
> 
> On the otherhand, AlgExit is designed to gradually weaken and inhibit the algae, so it requires a period of time to work (not immediate effect), but it is safe for use with plants and livestock.


I have green algae(Blue Green Algae?) on some parts of my substrate that is also occupied by HC. How do you "spot dose" Excel to the desired area?

----------


## vinz

Get a syringe from any pharmacy, without needle. Load it up and squirt on the BGA. Turn off filters, etc so that the Excel does not get "blown away" and diluted. Avoid squirting on fish, shrimp, snails. Wait 15 mins before turning on filters, etc again. Do not overdose. Expect some of the plants at the spot might die too.

Alternatively, try Easylife Blue Exit. I haven't tried it myself, though. Seen it at C328 LFSes. Another alternative is API E.M. Erythromycin powder. Also can find at the C328 shops.

I last used API E.M. Erythromycin and succeeded, but its quite troublesome (daily water change) and quite expensive for a large tank.

If I ever have to treat BGA again, I'll try Blue Exit first.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

> Excel is very effective at killing algae when spot dosed in higher concentrations... but it will also damage plants in the process too, so its a last resort type of method.
> 
> On the otherhand, AlgExit is designed to gradually weaken and inhibit the algae, so it requires a period of time to work (not immediate effect), but it is safe for use with plants and livestock.


Actually Algexit is killing my nerite snail. Not sure what happen too.

----------


## vinz

Hmmm... I've never had good success with Nerite snails, usually never live more than a few months. My last try in new but stable tank, about 10 of them all died one by one over a few weeks. No Algexit involved.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gavan

pH? too acidic pH will degrade their shells, exposing their soft bodies. it's probably a common issue with everyone keeping acidic water tanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

Strangely, i got two tank, one with algaexit, one without. The one with algexit all my nerite snail die. The other tank all surviving and had with me like 5 month liao.

----------


## vinz

That is good to know. Any other details? Like how soon after you started dosing that they started dying?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

> That is good to know. Any other details? Like how soon after you started dosing that they started dying?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 The next day.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I have green algae(Blue Green Algae?) on some parts of my substrate that is also occupied by HC. How do you "spot dose" Excel to the desired area?


Not sure if Excel has a significant effect on BGA, but i guess you can try spot dosing using a syringe (can get from pharmacy) or a pipette (can get from hardware shops or Daiso). If you are spot dosing Excel on areas with delicate plants like HC, do be prepared to see most of those plants melting too.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Actually Algexit is killing my nerite snail. Not sure what happen too.


It could be due to some reaction of the AlgExit in the tank that is affecting your nerite snails... so far i've personally not encountered any of my nerite snails dying when dosing AlgExit before (i've even double dosed it in a quarantine tank with algae eaters like shrimps and nerites without issues), so can't really know for sure the exact cause though.

That being said, i've done pH tests on tanks with AlgExit dosed and noticed that there is a slight pH drop during the treatments (ie. 6.5 to 6.2), especially for smaller tanks (the pH drop is greater in smaller water volumes, ie. 6.5 to 5.8 ). This could be due to the active ingredient in AlgExit being Salicylic acid. Not sure if the drop in pH is enough to affect sensitive livestock though.

I guess for smaller tanks, it might be better to dose it in smaller amounts in stages, split the weekly dosage over the span of a few days, so that the effects and any parameter changes are gradual and spread out.

----------

